
Apple leaks new MacBook Pro with “touch strip” - sloanesturz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/25/13408862/apple-new-macbook-pro-with-touch-strip-leaks
======
grzm
Earlier discussion on referenced macrumors.com article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790840)

